# Internet won't let me sign into Facebook etc (inc hijackthis file)



## Birchie (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry about reposting this... due to the same problem that won't let me sign in to facebook i can't edit my post and don't want to bump it so had create a new post. Here's the problem: Everytime i try 2 sign into facebook my page just refreshes and i can't log in. I looked this up in help and it said i need to allow cookies (although ive been signing into facebook for months and havnt changed any settings). I changed this in internet options>privacy, to allow all cookies and it still won't work. The problem is also affecting other areas of internet use such as editing posts and blogs. What's going on?

I've included my hijackthis scan results that a ran today, because nobody seems to know what the problem is 

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:41:52, on 22/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\ISafe.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dcfssvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\VetMsg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\carpserv.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVTray.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVRID.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\InstantCDDVD\InstantWrite\iwctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WPN111\wpn111.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\FxSvr2.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bbc.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.meshcomputers.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Tiscali Internet Access
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {274c0420-ebe0-4f1d-b473-edd1aa9b85dd} - C:\Program Files\iVideoCodec\isaddon.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {36DBC179-A19F-48F2-B16A-6A3E19B42A87} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipv6monl.Dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-gb\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-gb\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ptipbmf] rundll32.exe ptipbmf.dll,SetWriteCacheMode
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CARPService] carpserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PinnacleDriverCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSDrvCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CaAvTray] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CAVRID] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVRID.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [InstantTray] C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\Shared Files\InstantCDDVD\PCLETray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IW_Drop_Icon] C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\InstantCDDVD\InstantWrite\iwctrl.exe /DropDisc
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LogitechSoftwareUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ManifestEngine.exe" boot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WPN111 Smart Wizard.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearch.html?p=ZSzeb029YYEU_ZC
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.meshcomputers.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.facebook.com
O16 - DPF: RaptisoftGameLoader - http://www.miniclip.com/hamsterball/raptisoftgameloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by15fd.bay15.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1164664252093
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~2\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: CAISafe - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\ISafe.exe
O23 - Service: Dcfssvc - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dcfssvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: VET Message Service (VETMSGNT) - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\VetMsg.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

Any help would be greatly appreciated, even if it's just a possibility.

P.S. I don't know if this is relevant but i can access facebook by using a proxy but it won't let me use links on facebook like accepting friends etc.


----------



## bryan139 (Nov 29, 2003)

did you find a solution to this problem? I have the same problem and have contacted facebook support about it. weird stuff...


----------



## bryan139 (Nov 29, 2003)

I found a solution to my problem. I don't know if it will fix yours, but it worked for me so it is worth a try. 
I tried accessing facebook on a few different computers to see what ones would work. The only difference in the computers that worked and didn't work was their DNS servers, so I changed the DNS server my computer used to OpenDNS (http://www.opendns.com/), rebooted, and voila, i have facebookage.
To change your DNS server in XP go to the 
control panel in classic view
network Connections
the connection you use to connect to the internet
right click- properties
click Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)
Properties
Then select Use the following DNS server addresses and type in the OpenDNS IP addresses.
Reboot your computer
Clear your cache/cookies/etc in your browser
Try facebook!

Hopefully this helps you and anyone else with this problem.
-bryan


----------



## dancewithmeela (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't know why this works but it does. 
If I go into tools and internet options and delete all cookies etc then try to access my facebook I am able to get to my profile. 
My computer at work does not have the tools-internet options-delete cookies button so for this computer I use the search feature, looking in all files and folders for "cookie", and empty the tempory internet files of all cookies. Then when I attempt to access my profiles I get through. This works every time.
Good luck.


----------

